# Migration Gnome 2.32 nach Xfce

## wwon

 :Question: 

Hallo, habe es mit eurer Hilfe (Forum, Doks,...) geschafft ein lauffähiges Gentoo mit dem Gnome 2.32 - Desktop auf meinem neuen Thinkpad W520 zu installieren. (- mit USB 3.0 gibts noch Probleme ), jetzt möchte ich in Hinblick auf die fehlenden Zukunftsperspektiven von Gnome 2 auf Xcfe wechseln.

Gnome 3 und KDE liegt mir nicht so sehr.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit relativ "schmerzlos" von Gnome auf Xcfe zu wechseln?

Danke

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo, ich weiß nicht genau was du da genau wechseln möchtest. Bei mir werden alle Benutzerdaten mehr oder weniger unabhängig vom Desktop-Enviroment gespeichert. Natürlich setzt z.B. Evolution voraus das es weiterhin installiert bleibt und dies zieht so manches Gnome-Paket nach sich. Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin das du Gnome vollständig entfernen musst. Obwohl. Vielleicht machst du genau das. Du entfernst Gnome Komplett und setzt dann ein -gnome Useflag und probierst xfce zu emergen. Aber dann würde ich darauf achten das von dir Häufig verwendeten Programme auch den selben Versions-Stand behalten.

Natürlich kannst du auch (wenn es beim emergen von xfce zu keinem Problem mit den installierten Verisonen kommt) erst mal Gnome und xfce parallel installieren. Um dann XFCE zu starten musst du dann nur die gewünschte Sitzung im GDM/KDM/XDM auswählen.

Ob das mit dem -Gnome Useflag eine gute Idee ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, denn ich denke sehr vieles in xfce basiert auf den Gnome-Unterbau (die Panels, der Nautilus/Thunar Desktop etc..).

Grüße und viel Erfolg!

----------

